# Plays with ball while carrying another toy/ball in mouth



## mchy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm just curious if this is common GSD/dog behaviour. 

My girl loves to run around with a ball/toy in her mouth while we kick and paw the ball.

From my perspective, its great because then she doesn't feel the need to bite my foot when we kick the ball around.

Who elses dog does this?


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

This sounds so much like our puppy! We always use two balls to play...one to throw...and one that she holds in her mouth while she chases the other.


----------



## RMF (Oct 1, 2011)

Deezul does the same thing. He'll have a toy in his mouth, and he'll kick a ball around with his paws like he's playing soccer. 

Another thing he'll do is get 2 toys in his mouth, depending upon which ones there are & then go pick up a tennis ball by the fuzz & carry them around like that.

It's quite comical sometimes.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby has been doing it since she was a puppy, over 2 years now.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine does the same as well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh carries a frisbee in his mouth while he's chasing another.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha the only way I can get Stoli to play ball is with multiple tennis balls... One he "picks" as his and the others ti show him I have my own and am not stealing his so he will drop it and let me throw it lol. I also give it to him if he's playing with a smaller dog who isn't used to him yet as he tends to hold it and ease up his playing style until they're used ti each other....and the small dog owner is more comfortable lol


----------



## Kacee (10 mo ago)

mchy said:


> I'm just curious if this is common GSD/dog behaviour.
> 
> My girl loves to run around with a ball/toy in her mouth while we kick and paw the ball.
> 
> ...


Came here to ask this lol


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Thena does this all the time. I think GSD's are multitaskers, lol! She also likes pushing balls around with Nylabones.


----------

